# Some Very Futuristic Guns



## THE BIG EVIL (Sep 15, 2004)

I will just link this stuff hear tell me what you think ?http://www.amazing1.com/ion-gun.htm

http://www.amazing1.com/burning-lasers.htm

http://www.amazing1.com/electric-guns.htm

http://www.amazing1.com/ultra.htm


I want the* lazer* but bet I will just get the Ion Ray Gun & Coil Gun Pistol due to cash.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Sep 15, 2004)

I would not count out his ideas. If he can invent these types of weapons on his farm just think what Washington is doing out at Area 51


----------



## Scout_379 (Sep 15, 2004)

Last I heard about magnetic connons was that they would be used on some new warship design.

ooo laser gun!

To the hardware store!


----------



## Mark Weiser (Sep 15, 2004)

I seem to recall a weapon called a PHASER? I wonder where I heard that one before? So what do you think Mr. Spock?


----------



## THE BIG EVIL (Sep 15, 2004)

Check out this site to http://www.powerlabs.org/index.html


----------



## Mark Weiser (Sep 15, 2004)

Blinks his eyes did he say He is working on a 1 MEGAWATT LASER? YIKES also if we invent a standard Electro Thermal   We could really throw the Kitchen sink at the enemey


----------

